
Okay, Feminism, It’s Time We Had a Talk About Empathy - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@maradydd/okay-feminism-its-time-we-had-a-talk-about-empathy-bd6321c66b37#.g4cw1kb3e
======
winter45
Meredith L. Patterson, author of "Okay, Feminism, it's time we had a talk
about Empathy" points to her perceived lack of empathy from feminist critics
because while they are talking about pervasive gender discrimination she is
talking about how good she's had it - it's okay, she is autistic and has
"blazingly single-minded focus" that 'just allows her to get on with her work
regardless, and other's should too'.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9941712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9941712)

